# Pics from my first Santa gig



## Charley Davidson (Dec 14, 2013)

As most of you know I had to ditch my plans for being Santa and come help my folks through some troubled times health wise. So I took the lemons and made some lemonaide. Had my daughter ship my Santa suit down here and volunteered at a non profit thrift store that my parents have frequented for years and became good friends with. I did 2 days there and walked around at a Christmas parade in a nearby town last nightdressed as Santa. I'll be at the home that my dad is at next Fri. then head home for Christmas with the grandsons. Then I'll head back here til spring. By the way that guitar Gibson B-25 was the guitar I learned to play on when I was about 9 years old


----------



## markknx (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice! soon my beard will be that white, and then I can play the part.


----------



## stevecmo (Dec 14, 2013)

Charles,

If you're getting paid for this, you're stealing!!!  Awesome gig!  I wish I had the whiskers.

Steve

Ps: My tablet keeps changing Charley to Charles.  Maybe I'll call you Chuck!  :roflmao:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Dec 14, 2013)

Santa WAS a tinkerer!!  You got the home life down pat too!



Bernie


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 14, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> Charles,
> 
> If you're getting paid for this, you're stealing!!!  Awesome gig!  I wish I had the whiskers.
> 
> ...



I spent 15 years at a gig that would make almost every man in the world jealous ..... You better fix that tablet or ......:*****slap2::soldier2::slapping::shotgun::bash:


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 15, 2013)

May many blessings be upon you for your good deeds and thinking of others at this time when you are going through great difficulties yourself. You are doing more than just wearing the suit; you are living it!


----------



## markknx (Dec 15, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> I spent 15 years at a gig that would make almost every man in the world jealous ..... You better fix that tablet or ......:*****slap2::soldier2::slapping::shotgun::bash:


You were the oiler for the Tropicana girls?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 15, 2013)

markknx said:


> You were the oiler for the Tropicana girls?



Not only that but I was paid to read them "Fifty Shades of Grey" at bedtime


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 15, 2013)

Charley, you have found one of lifes pleasures. Those kids will remember that for a lifetime and so will you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Jim1942 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mighty nice of you Charley.  Something for the kids to remember for many years.

Looks like a nice Gibson also.  Had a friend, that is passed on now, that brought his Gibson to a lot of music parties that we used to have.  She really had a good sound, but then he bought a Martin that he liked better.  I still favored the Gibson and some of the others of us would pick it up now and then, when he'd bring it along.

Jim


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 15, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Charley, you have found one of lifes pleasures. Those kids will remember that for a lifetime and so will you.
> 
> "Billy G"



I have a Santa bag full of memories like those from my years of entertaining. Sometimes I recall them to find a little self worth when I'm feeling down. I've been fortunate in the entertainment business in that area.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone ever tug on your beard to see if it's real?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 15, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Does anyone ever tug on your beard to see if it's real?



Well not exactly for that reason yet but yes:lmao::rofl:


----------



## stevecmo (Dec 15, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Well not exactly for that reason yet but yes:lmao::rofl:



It's probably better they pull your beard than your finger........just sayin'.  :whistle:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 15, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> It's probably better they pull your beard than your finger........just sayin'.  :whistle:



I taught my grandson that trick, his mom hates it, he loves it


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 16, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> I have a Santa bag full of memories like those from my years of entertaining. Sometimes I recall them to find a little self worth when I'm feeling down. I've been fortunate in the entertainment business in that area.




 You sell yourself short Charley, but then we all do. You have enough self worth to give a little to everyone and have more than enough left for you. I am proud to call you a friend.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 16, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> You sell yourself short Charley, but then we all do. You have enough self worth to give a little to everyone and have more than enough left for you. I am proud to call you a friend.
> 
> "Billy G"



Thank you Bill, Right now I need a lot of help in that area cause of the situation I'm in right now with my parents. Making decisions that I'm not comfortable with and second guessing them. But I'll get through it with the help of Santa ..... and you guys


----------



## markknx (Dec 16, 2013)

Charley, All you can do is your best and go with your heart. I am not saying this to be funny , itis the truth. I alway get cheered up by Monty python singing always look on the bright sideof life. I think it is because even though it is so light hearted it is also pretty true.Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 18, 2013)

It's things like this and people like you folks that make the days a little brighter.


----------

